# Beauty shop experiences



## funsearcher! (Jun 19, 2021)

I have been trying out new beauty shops since I moved to a new city. Have experienced the gamut-- from a lady who does hair in a room out of her house to a nationally known chain to locally owned shops. I am trying to get a good cut and have the operator stick around long enough to develop a relationship. Seems like it is tough to find someone good in this day and age. I think people moved around or got out of the business or put of the area during the shutdown and Covid masking requirements. How have any of you found a hairdresser in a new community during the past year or so??


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 19, 2021)

I haven't had to, Funsearcher, but your post sure reminded me of the days I used to have my hair done by a lady that lived in our neighbourhood. 

It was the definition of the best of both worlds. I had young children in the home, she did, too, so on my appointment day, her and my children would all get-together and play while I got my hair done. No going to town, no getting in the car and driving, just a quick hop, skip, and a jump to the neighbours.

Have you searched out possible neighbourhood salons in your area?


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2021)

@funsearcher!  If you’re on a local chat group, maybe on FB, ask there.  Describe your style.  Short - blonde - curly.  The other option is to just keep trying until you find the right person.  I called salons and asked for someone good with short hair that has to be heavily texturized.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 19, 2021)

I haven't had to look for a new hairdresser for a long time but the topic is of interest to me and I wish you luck with your search; I've been going to the same hairdresser for years and I'm worried to death she'll retire soon since her huzz already is ret. and she's a bit older than I. I was really sweating it when Covid hit, thinking "oh, no, is she gonna retire?" But, luckily for me, she's not only a wonderful hairdresser but a workaholic too, lol.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 20, 2021)

I’ve been wanting to bring up a kind of awkward beauty shop experience & and maybe this might be the time& place.. I’ve been going to one of the haircut chain places for quite a few years, short $& simple cut.They’ve had quite a bit of turnover and can’t always pick who I get but I can usually find someone I like for a few repeat sessions.
A couple of haircuts ago I went to a new one, and she had a slightly different approach but I liked how it turned out . This is during the PD with masks & all.

She was free the next time I went and I didn’t know the other cutter so I went to her again. This time It was just awful. She acted half asleep, I had to ask her to sweep up the last customer’s hair, had to ask her to do additional things to the cut. I gave her the usual tip but couldn’t wait to get out.
Haircut time came around again recently & I absolutely didn’t want to get her again. 
So I called first & she wasn’t there & I got someone else I knew.
The catch is she is of another race, and I don’t want anyone to know I don’t want her again in case she or they might think it is racial. . I’ll just have to figure out how to keep dodging her.


----------



## Remy (Jun 21, 2021)

I don't have any advice really but I understand your post. Some people may think anyone can cut your hair but I think it does matter who you go to.

The last steady place I went to was recommended by a co-worker where I was working at the time. This lady was very nice, pleasant and positive. She did a good job and was reasonable. I went to someone else in the shop while she was out for maternity leave and that woman just talked crap about other people in the salon. No thank you. The nice lady moved out of state (her brother, parents and her husband and kids got the bleep out of California) and I never found another person I liked and felt comfortable with. I now cut my own hair.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 21, 2021)

Every time I find a hairdresser who does exactly what I want, they end up leaving the salon. I've only ever had 2 that did my hair properly. One was in Australia, and one was here. I am on a quest to find number 3.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 21, 2021)

I go to the local Supercuts close to my house.  Hopefully Daisy will stay there awhile.  I have observed the others so I know who to use when she leaves.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2021)

When I moved here three years ago my hair was really long and outdated. I hadn't been to a hair salon in over three years at that time. I live downtown in a small city and there are more than a few hair salons and barber shops within walking distance of me. The first one I chose is still the one I go to. I love my hairdresser and she does my boyfriend's hair too. A good cut with style is what I needed and she does it just the way I want. I have recently started having her color it also since I don't want to do it myself any longer. 

If your city or town has a fb page, ask for recommendations. I see people doing that all the time. Otherwise it is just testing them out like you are doing.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2021)

I am a fussy person when it comes to my cuts.
I have for many years kept a short cut.
Have had long hair, medium length, and in between.
Never colored......have had a couple of loose perms to get me through growing out stages going from short to long.
When in my teens.......bleached blonde.
Have had a lot of good hairdressers.....some not so good.
The one hairdresser i had for quite some time started doing her own thing, not mine, seemed every time she came back from a trip or going on a trip, she raised her prices.....getting too high a price for a short cut.
Tried another gal in the same salon, did exactly what i wanted for almost half the price.
I dislike going to new ones, and having to explain what i want......nice to go to the same one,when they remember how every time.
The gal i quit from in this salon wasn't real happy.......i did contact her before i saw the new one......said i thought i needed a change......i thought i was been courteous in telling her.
My regular gal took ill and had to go to the hospital......so my appointment was cancelled.......then a mad hunt for someone else. 
Found one, got a cut on Friday......she did what i asked......happy with that.
I made my next cut appointment......just in case my regular gal wasn't able to return yet.

Life is hard when you're trying to stay beautiful....lol....lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

Well the same thing happens to me as does @Pinky . Whenever I find a decent hairdresser she up sticks and it all changes. I  sometimes go to a chain , but they don't allow you to specify who cuts your hair , so it's pot luck.Last time it was horrible the girl didn't even know how to blow dry properly, and she kept insisting I put my hair into a side parting... 

The girl before that was too good for that chain ( and sadly she left  and went elsewhere too far for me to travel) .. and for just £22... she curled my hair ( which is straight)...in minutes just using a hairdryer. and brush ..

 MY Normal hair....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Curled.. with H&B...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and yet another salon ( this time trainees at a  Hairdressing College salon).. overseen by a professional...)...this cut took forever because the trainees are checked every few minutes, but because of that it's a fraction of a normal salons' prices..







I used to get  my nails done at the same Hair salon .. by the resident beautician, but now I don't go to that salon, I have to go to a seperate nail salon, so now I barely bother.

I do go to yet another salon to have my brows waxed every couple of months ...


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 25, 2021)

Happy ending, for now at least. Yesterday I took my 3 months overgrown sticking out in all directions hair to another chain shop. Got a cheerful, apparently experienced lady and told her just to start from scratch. Ended up with the shortest cut I’ve had in a long time but really happy with it. Even looks ok after sleeping on it, as opposed to having the truth come out when the blow dry wears off. Hope she’ll still be there when it’s time to go back. Same cost as SC.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Happy ending, for now at least. Yesterday I took my 3 months overgrown sticking out in all directions hair to another chain shop. Got a cheerful, apparently experienced lady and told her just to start from scratch. Ended up with the shortest cut I’ve had in a long time but really happy with it. Even looks ok after sleeping on it, as opposed to *having the truth come out when the blow dry wears off*. Hope she’ll still be there when it’s time to go back. Same cost as SC.


"... having the truth come out when the blow dry wears off." That's me!


----------



## Della (Sep 21, 2021)

You have beautiful hair HollyDolly!

I have always had trouble finding a hairdresser who will do what I ask of her.  My hair has a tiny bit of natural curl and a whole lot of frizz and it _must_ be stretched over jumbo rollers to look good later -- yes, it's too poofy right at first but that settles down after a few hours and I then I have smooth hair.   I tried every hairdresser in this town and not one of them had big rollers.  They have chairs and sinks and products and driers and curling irons to the tune of thousands of dollars but they can't fork over ten dollars for a set of roller from Walmart. I tip more than that every time.  But I still have to take my own rollers.

So during Covid I gave it all up and taught my husband how to trim the back while I do the front.  

Giving up beauty shops may save your life.  When my mother was 72, and in perfect  health, she went to the beauty shop, where she had always complained that the sink hurt the back of her neck, and the next morning she had an aneurism and died.  It's believed that the pressure at the back of the neck can chip off plaque which then goes to the brain.

Beauty Shop Stroke  it's a real thing.


----------

